# Sub Adult Cooper's Hawk



## coastalconn (Feb 21, 2013)

Just when I thought I was getting decent at hawk ID, this one threw me a little.  At first I thought it was a Juvenile Red Shouldered until I noticed the eyes.  The experts tell me this is a sub adult that hasn't changed it feathers yet.  I didn't have the best lighting.  But it had piercing eyes...




Sub Adult Cooper's Hawk 1 by krisinct, on Flickr




Sub Adult Cooper's Hawk 2 by krisinct, on Flickr




Sub Adult Cooper's Hawk 3 by krisinct, on Flickr




Sub Adult Cooper's Hawk 4 by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Feb 21, 2013)

errr... I am fairly sure that is a sharp shinned hawk. Here is a good illustrated comparison. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...x-Accipiter_cooperii_striatusDO1908P0203A.jpg


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 21, 2013)

Snakeguy101 said:


> errr... I am fairly sure that is a sharp shinned hawk. Here is a good illustrated comparison.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...x-Accipiter_cooperii_striatusDO1908P0203A.jpg



Nah, it was too big for a sharpie about 18-20 inches tall, plus it has the body shape of a cooper's. Sharpies taper down more from the shoulders..  Also the markings would go down further on the belly on a Sharpie.  Oh, and the outer tail feathers are shorter on the Cooper's, picture 2 shows that...


----------



## ZimPhoto (Feb 22, 2013)

I really like the last three.  I like the expression and framing on #2.  #4, well...dang tree branches.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 22, 2013)

Love these!! I am absolutely determined to get some hawk pictures, but so far, no luck. I've seen at least one on almost every outing, but never close enough to get anything decent.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice set. I'd say Cooper Hawk.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 22, 2013)

Naming the birds/raptors can be maddening.  There are times I spend more time trying to do that, than pp.


----------



## Molldan (Feb 22, 2013)

i would have said red shoulder hawk, but the head looks different than what i have seen of the red shoulder.


----------

